# pnp whirring sound



## mattdenis (Jun 15, 2002)

Is it normal for the sony pnp to make a whirring sound (like some portable cd players)? I'm talking about from the pnp receiver itself, not the speakers or stereo system.
Thanks


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Just got some demo units in, there is a small fan inside the unit. Thats likely where your whiring is coming from.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

This is the reason I don't like the Sony Units. I originally had one and not only did the fan make noise, it also bled RF noise into the line out... so the fan noise was amplified! "The reason I tried the sony was that I have AIWA CDC-MP3 units in both of my cars with the line-in feature, so I could move it between cars... but had to give up on that idea and returned the sony units. I was told that the fan noise was a common return.

It's 9 months later, and I just installed a Pioneer Unit (It was offered to me for only $99 including Antenna and Activation!), and it's great! (XM903), using the RF, but I'm considering upgrading to a Pioneer head unit (although sound quality is quite good!) in the future. No noises, and installation was quite easy... but can't move it around like the Sony... I wish Pioneer would make a unit like the Sony. I've always thought of Pioneer being higher qulaity than Sony.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

I have just learned to live with the fan noise.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The new SkyFi has no fans, so totally quiet operation.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *The new SkyFi has no fans, so totally quiet operation.  *


The thing with skyfi is it looks like it is cheaply put together.:scratch:


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Funny, I fell that way about EVERYTHING Sony makes.


----------

